# The Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II appears to be just around the corner, one could assume the PowerShot G7 X Mark III will soon follow



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2019)

> The PowerShot G7 X Mark III has been the latest unicorn in the rumor world, we’ve seen subtle and major leaks over the last year or so, but still no announcement.
> Nokishita is now reporting that the PowerShot G5 X Mark II has appeared on order sheets for dealers, which means we’re likely going to see an announcement before the end of August, maybe even as early as July. Rumors about the PowerShot G5 X Mark II started appearing earlier this year.
> The last we were told, was that both cameras would be announced near the end of August alongside the EOS 90D, but that was never confirmed by us or others.
> It’s possible that the PowerShot G5 X Mark II and PowerShot G7 X Mark III get announced at different times some time this year.



Continue reading...


----------



## djack41 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dinosaurs. The market has moved on.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Dinosaurs. The market has moved on.


No, the mass market of low and middle end P&S’s has moved on, the niche market of top end compacts is still pretty active and all the camera manufacturers have said they are aiming at higher value items with much lower volumes to mitigate the change in market forces.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 15, 2019)

I had hoped to try out the G7X III on my annual video project in June and then use it for my summer travels. As it turns out, the first scrimmage that I would shoot is on Tuesday night as I and my G7X II are at the airport preparing to begin those travels. 

I will be taking a longer and more elaborate trip in the fall, so if the III is ready and I think it is enough of an improvement to buy it, it could be my travel camera then. If I buy it but don’t have a lot of time with it before the trip, I will also take the II along as a backup and option. I did the same thing when I got the II before my Rocky Mountain trip: I took along the S120. I never had occasion to use it, but the cameras are small enough to have a spare along, but just not have both on my person. My friend who was on that trip and will be along this fall will have his Nikon DSLR and large ratio zoom, I bet.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 15, 2019)

I would love a weatherproof 1 inch sensor camera with EVF. Preferably with bright or longer zoom, like 200mm.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes please also like Sony RX10 & 100 series I would love to see high speed video(1000fps) mode.


----------



## CANNOT (Jun 16, 2019)

A decade ago we had Cisco with their Flip cam generation (e.g. the MinoHD). Then Canon took a hold of the YouTube vlogging scene with their G7X-series.
Since? I wish we would've seen a real contender from Panasonic and/or Sony, but both LX100 and RX100-series failed to impress me as of late and the DJI Osmo Pocket (or Action for that matter) is a too radical departure from a compactcam. The G7XmkII in meanwhile is feeling ancient, but its formula was so right...

All-in-one character for both stills and vid. Overcoming the inherent smartphone-look by opting for a fairly big sensor in combination with bright flexible zoom lens. Giving it a flippy touchscreen so you can monitor yourself. Might not have been the more elegant solution like the G5X that rocks the vari-angle type (which wouldn't block a hotshoe mic; then again, the G7X-series lacks this anyways), but oh well. Optical IS that actually works somewhat well. Same goes for C-AF. Colors that people find pleasing straight out of the camera, meaning you don't need extensive tweaking in post before hitting upload, which is a big deal for online content creators. Also, the built-in mic when using one of these adhesive windfluffies actually doesn't sound too much like utter crap, it's usable. You can get away with just having this camera around with you, which is why it was so popular.

But... it's old now. Give us 4K60p already. All with DPAF. And any resolution in 24p! And 1080p240. Give us efficient codecs that don't break so easily when pushed. Ultimately 10-bit colorspace, huge dynamic range and incredible noise performance. Would be nice to have a grippier body with weathersealing, improved EVF, bigger battery, dual cardslot, both mic-in as well as headphone out ports. Seen people asking for more zoom. Yeah... but they've got to be careful. I don't want to swap 24-100mm f/1.8-2.8 for say what Sony did with the RX100M6: 24-200mm f/2.8-4.5 (and drops off quickly). Maybe they call pull off a 24-135mm f/1.8-2.8 IS.

They just need a camera to make the Casey Neistats and Kasey Sterns (Cameraconspiracies) and well... me, of this world, happy and with that the whole scene of online content creators (YouTube/Instagram/Facebook/..). It's the no.1 question vloggers get 'what camera are you using?'. Everyone wants to get in on that YT money. There's a market there to sell cameras, but who's claiming its reign?

I think interchangeable lens cameras can be great for online content creation, but you've got to plan your shoots, it's not like you'll have all your gear with you at any time, it's just not convenient. And there's the threat of smartphone cameras... sure. But there's still the inherent smartphone look (deep depth of field, oversharpened, 'fragile'/'thin' footage, shaky, etc). So I personally don't think it's the death of premium compacts just yet... I now have a Pansonic LX100... but that as well is old, has a few downsides and its successor unfortunately didn't get the updates it deserved. I have a Sony HX99 because I wanted the flexible zoom for an Africa trip, but the sensor is too small, the sensitivity too little and the stabilization too ineffective. Who's gonna make the ultimate compact? Did Canon wait so long with the G7X/G5X-series successor because it's gonna do a helluva job? Or will we see Canon pulling a Canon and regurgitate old specs and cripple the cameras in many ways? I guess we'll just have to wait and find out...


----------



## Kit. (Jun 16, 2019)

Must be CR0. Never gonna happen. Or at least not before my September vacation trip. Canon doesn't want my money 



djack41 said:


> Dinosaurs. The market has moved on.


A 1" sensor camera with a fast lens zoomable and focusable with a RESTful API over WiFi?

I'd say it's a bird. Birds _are_ dinosaurs, you know...


----------



## Adelino (Jun 16, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Dinosaurs. The market has moved on.


I like dinosaurs, I guess. At least these very capable compact dinosaurs.


----------



## Phil995511 (Jun 16, 2019)

It's unfortunate that the PowerShot G7 X Mark III did not come on the market before the summer holidays

They missed a good opportunity to sell a lot of devices in a short time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 17, 2019)

Phil995511 said:


> It's unfortunate that the PowerShot G7 X Mark III did not come on the market before the summer holidays
> 
> They missed a good opportunity to sell a lot of devices in a short time.



Do a lot of people really buy new cameras soon before they travel? Seems like those things would be out of phase, given how little liquidity people have on average.


----------



## LDS (Jun 17, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> how little liquidity people have on average.



Averages are averages, so they don't apply to everybody - for not a few people a travel is a good excuse to buy what they think will record it best.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 17, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> Do a lot of people really buy new cameras soon before they travel? Seems like those things would be out of phase, given how little liquidity people have on average.


It's not like people would have more money or desire to buy a new travel camera soon _after_ they travel.


----------



## Ryanpmack (Jun 17, 2019)

I’ve been waiting on the G7X Mark III for so long! Any idea on what the hold up is? Thought it was going to come out or at least be released last Fall given all the filings and rumors swirling then. Probably just should have gone ahead and bought the Mark II in the meantime, rather than sit waiting


----------



## stevelee (Jun 17, 2019)

Ryanpmack said:


> I’ve been waiting on the G7X Mark III for so long! Any idea on what the hold up is? Thought it was going to come out or at least be released last Fall given all the filings and rumors swirling then. Probably just should have gone ahead and bought the Mark II in the meantime, rather than sit waiting


Well, yes. They were rumors. It makes sense for me to be waiting for the III since I already have the II. There is no guarantee that the III will be that much better than the II to justify doing without for a while. When Sony upgraded their roughly equivalent camera, they made the zoom much longer and made the lens much slower, exactly the opposite of what I would want or need. So if the III goes a similar route, I won't buy it. The II is my travel camera and fits nicely in my pants or jacket pockets. (The S120 before it fit in my shirt pocket if I carried my phone in a different pocket.) I rarely feel the need to zoom in further than the 100mm equivalent of the II, and for travel interiors I occasionally find myself shooting 24mm shots to stitch together later. The S120 zooms to 120mm equivalent, so I thought I might miss that. It's one of the reasons I took it along as a backup on my Rocky Mountain trip. But I realized that the II has enough more resolution than the S, so that I could just crop more and still have more pixels than with a less-cropped shot from the S.

The S and my then-new 6D2 stayed home when I went to Hawaii. Some of that choice is my wanting to emphasize going places and doing things rather than turning everything into a photography excursion. I have detailed that a bit on here before. I went almost ten years of traveling without a camera at all, back when I was more serious about photography. After I mostly got over that, I tried taking along a compact camera, at first film, and then my first digital. I still take tons of pictures, but I try to keep that from getting in the way of what I went for. And I still have photography excursions, taking along whatever equipment I expect to want and need.

Now I've charged up the G7X II, set the away time zone, and formatted the biggest card. I'm ready for Denmark and Sweden, except for a round of laundry, though mostly short-sleeve shirts I'm not taking. Tomorrow morning I will pack, and tomorrow night I will miss starting my annual video project here.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 17, 2019)

LDS said:


> Averages are averages, so they don't apply to everybody - for not a few people a travel is a good excuse to buy what they think will record it best.


Obviously. The median liquidity is far less than the average.

Just seemed odd that people would bundle those budgets, but my fallacy may be in assuming they budget at all.


----------



## OremLK (Jun 18, 2019)

My G5X2/G7X3 wishlist:

Dual pixel autofocus
4k video, ideally with dual pixel and no crop (will probably have a crop and no dual pixel knowing Canon)
Faster RAW shooting
New lens with better sharpness/same focal length and aperture, OR...
...New lens with a slightly wider-angle starting point and less telephoto range, i.e. 22mm-84mm equivalent, and same aperture
Mic jack
Out of all those things I only really expect dual pixel autofocus, cropped 4k with no dual pixel, and faster overall performance. Maybe a couple other minor spec bumps nobody is begging for but nobody will complain about, like EVF/screen improvements.

...I probably might as well just get a used G5X now, when I think about that.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 18, 2019)

OremLK said:


> (will probably have ... no dual pixel knowing Canon)



from which vendor would you expect dual pixel?


----------



## OremLK (Jun 18, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> from which vendor would you expect dual pixel?



I meant no Dual Pixel on the 4k video since they keep omitting it on other cameras.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 18, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> from which vendor would you expect dual pixel?


In 4k? From one that can put powerful enough DSP into G7X-sized body.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 18, 2019)

Kit. said:


> In 4k? From one that can put powerful enough DSP into G7X-sized body.


Samsung has it in a phone, but in a camera as far as I know only Canon has DPAF IP, hence the question.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 19, 2019)

3kramd5 said:


> Samsung has it in a phone, but in a camera as far as I know only Canon has DPAF IP, hence the question.


Sony IMX362 based phones (such as my Nokia 7 plus) have it too, but it's basically a symmetrical dual-sensor digital rangefinder, not Canon's single-sensor DPAF.

Maybe if Canon used Qualcomm processors instead of its own DIGICs, it would be able to pack 4K with DPAF into a small body too.


----------



## st jack photography (Jun 19, 2019)

It isn't that compacts are dead, it is that Canon doesnt know (yet) how to MAKE a compact. There IS A MARKET, look at the zeiss zx1, the Leica q1/q2, and the Sony RX1/RX1R/RX1Rm2, as well as the apsc Ricoh gIII, and about the 7 models of 1" RX100's.
I did happily spend $800 on a g5 once, back when I still bought Canon gear long before the R crapfest, and I loved the fugly design of it, and while I will likely look at the specs of a g5m2, it will probably the same turd my g5 was, designed for soccer moms and millenials. The g5 had potential, but Canon ruined it like they do everything else, with crippled features and market segmentation, and video-feature pandering. It shot RAW, with a 1fps burst. 1! So I could take 1 RAW shot and the buffer hung for about 20 seconds. By that time, the scene on the street was over. Also, I had no B/W shooting, no picture style, no shooting with a digital orange filter. Also, the lens itself didn't even have threads to put my own filters on it. And Canon claims the g5 is aimed at "enthusiasts." Yeah, right. I sold mine, bought a rx1Rm2, and I love it.
I can't even say the last time I bought Canon gear and loved it, but probably 2009? The 100mm IS L, which I pre-ordered and got on its release day. That was the last Canon item I bought I loved. Long ago.
Now I just find myself waiting for the equivalent of the 1987 EOS revolution that put every other camera maker 30 years behind. I know Canon can do it again.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 19, 2019)

st jack photography said:


> It isn't that compacts are dead, it is that Canon doesnt know (yet) how to MAKE a compact. There IS A MARKET, look at the zeiss zx1, the Leica q1/q2, and the Sony RX1/RX1R/RX1Rm2, as well as the apsc Ricoh gIII, and about the 7 models of 1" RX100's.


The only potentially interesting one for me from this list is RX100 V. Most of the rest aren't even _compact_.



st jack photography said:


> It shot RAW, with a 1fps burst. 1!


G7X II was quite an improvement in this regard.



st jack photography said:


> Also, I had no B/W shooting, no picture style, no shooting with a digital orange filter.


Who cares?


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jun 20, 2019)

if one of these would have like 10X zoom or more and not as heavy as the G3X, it would be better than either the R or RP


----------

